# Bargain basement MF towels -- am I nuts?



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Washing Towels*



dusterbuster said:


> stupid question, but i assume all towels should be put into the washing machine prior to use? :dunno:


Ranney Pak recommends washing prior to use. Nothing on the Costco package.


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Microfiber Towels*

I've been using the "Dragon's Breath" towels available from Classic Motoring Accessories http://www.properautocare.com/drbrmicl.html They're tough, soft, long-lasting, and made of a better blend (75/25) than the wholesale club type. Get together with a few local detailing fans and order in quantity! Good Luck....


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

You get what you pay for :thumbup:

Classic Motoring is great, ive ordered from them before.
I actually use the big blue micro fiber towel....works great http://www.properautocare.com/bigbludryint.html


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> For drying after a wash, I've got a few of those bath size waffle-weave towels with the corner hand-pockets from Griots. They work great!


Didnt work great for me. Not worth the $$ in my opinion. :thumbdwn:

Didnt absorb all that well, left lots of on the car that I hsd to go back and dry with a smaller MF towel. Now I use a Calif Water Blade and the big Groits towel. Much better results.

However, it is still not worth the $$.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Didnt absorb all that well, left lots of on the car that I hsd to go back and dry with a smaller MF towel. Now I use a Calif Water Blade and the big Groits towel. Much better results.


Sorry to hear that, and can't explain our disparate experiences. The waffles I got from Griots absorb better than anything else I've ever used to dry the car, including cotton, the Absorber, regular terry-nap MF towels, and some other stuff.

Maybe different batches with different polyamide/polyester content? :dunno:

You might consider sending them back for a refund, replacment, or credit. Griots will take care of you (didn't get them at bimmian, did you?   )


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> Sorry to hear that, and can't explain our disparate experiences. The waffles I got from Griots absorb better than anything else I've ever used to dry the car, including cotton, the Absorber, regular terry-nap MF towels, and some other stuff.


RKT BMR,
How do you take care of your Griots MF waffle towel? Wash them with regular detergent? Hot or cold water?

I purchased some from Autosport and they worked great at first, but now they leave a lot of water behind.  I was using Griots large cotton towels before the Autosport MF ones, but they didn't seem to absorb much and left streaks all the time.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

i purchased 2 packs of MF towels from costco. 24 towels for about $18 plus tax. not bad. they worked great for me when drying/waxing the car this past weekend.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> RKT BMR,
> How do you take care of your Griots MF waffle towel? Wash them with regular detergent? Hot or cold water?


I use them *only* for drying my car after washing. As such, they are never really "dirty", per se, and can be maintained with a lighter regimen of care.

I machine wash them by themselves (4 towels), washer set to half-full water level, warm wash and rinse, two capfuls of Griots car wash for the soap. Set the machine to extra rinse. Then, dry on the lowest setting on the drying (fine delicate, or something like that), which is about 100-105*°*F.


> I was using Griots large cotton towels before the Autosport MF ones, but they didn't seem to absorb much and left streaks all the time.


Yeah, I bought a few of those, and they totally suck. I should have sent them back, but never got around to it. I use them now as fender covers when I'm working in the engine bay.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

RKT, 
Do you still use these Costco bought towels? How are they? 
I had to pick up these puppies:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> RKT,
> Do you still use these Costco bought towels? How are they?
> I had to pick up these puppies:


That's them!

I have about 12 packs of 'em in my garage now. Did a big purchase last time they were in Costco.

They're still going strong :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm very pleased with them, the only problem is that they lint a bit on glass, I hope it goes away after a couple of washes. 

I can't believe that I paid 3-5 bucks per towel 3 years ago and these Costco towels are on par with the premium ones I got back then :tsk:


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

*Heads up for those looking to get more.*

Just got back from Costco Burbank with 2 packs of the microfiber towels. I had not been able to find them there before now. Looks like car wash season is upon us.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

I believe this is a great package, anybody disagree? I believe these are quality towels (I own some).


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Costco Towels*



CaliJeff said:


> Just got back from Costco Burbank with 2 packs of the microfiber towels. I had not been able to find them there before now. Looks like car wash season is upon us.


They just resurfaced at my Oregon Costco. I purchased 2 additional packs to go with last 4. I will use the savings, over the designer units to puchase Bitberger.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Classic Motoring Accessories towel kit at $39.95 looks like a good deal.

http://www.properautocare.com/bemitokit.html


----------



## viviensu (Aug 6, 2004)

*Microfiber*

70% polyester 30% polyamide
Super soft and absorbent.
16"x16"

www.china-microfiber.comundefined


----------

